
Fiery Eye of Sauron Stares Down San Francisco from Atop Salesforce Tower - MilnerRoute
https://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Eye-of-Sauron-San-Francisco-salesforce-tower-what-13353220.php
======
eindiran
I was looking down Post Street last night and saw it, but thought it was just
flames, since it was at the wrong angle to see the eye itself. This is a lot
more fun.

------
olliej
Such an ugly building, the lights ruin the skyline, and this now adds a tonne
of light pollution.

